# Newbie link suggestion



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello everyone I just wanted to point out this site for you allwww.crazymeds.orgthough it focused completely on the mental health side of things its really really usefull, if you want to look up anxiety/anti-depressives/benzos. Ive been suffering from IBS for about 7 years now and the anxiety has kept me from doing pretty much everything I used to do. Im only 23 but im terrified to leave my house.. it sucks royally. Ive only just been recently to see my dr because of it (the anxiety i was diagnosed with ibs about 5 yrs ago), so far I have a script for buscopan which I hear can help some people (not a brain med, its for the ibs) I plan on making another appt soon to see her to talk to her about SSRIs or benzos prn.. Also about disability perhaps.Ive been reading through some of the threads for the last hour and I have to say thank you to everyone who has shared their story and battle with the anxiety and depression, it really helped to know that Im not completely insane and not alone. I was so worried that I wuoldnt be taken seriously by my dr. anyways I hope that site helps some of you get better educated with medications.


----------

